# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Kafshet shtepiake

## Pogradecari

nuk e di po do te desha te dija si i trajtojme ne shqiptraret kafshet shtepiake (qente macet etj)
une per vete kam dy qenusha dhe ndoshta mund te jap dhe jeten per ta perkujdesem me aq sa kam mundesi
jane si shpirt te duan pa kushte, e ne cfaredo momenti
arsyen perse e hapa kete teme eshte kjo
kete fundjave qe kaloi isha nga oqeani dhe qeni im JD ishte me mua qente kane nje veti qe i duan shume femijet dhe gezohen shume kur perkedhelen nga ata(femijet) dhe femijet ketu i duan shume qenushat
so JD qeni ime pa dy femije qe ishin me prinderit dhe me vrap shkoi drejt tyre
pa u afruar mire njeri nga femijet 5-6 vjet u mundua ta godiste me shqelm
JD qeni im uli koken dhe u kthye tek une me ngadale dhe i vrare ne shpirt 
o zot si me erdhi dhe nuk e mbajta dot dhe you afrova te jatit te femijes e i thashe "mire ai femija qe eshte i vogel po ti si nuk i the gje po e more si dicka te natyreshme
ai (i jati) nuk me kuptoi dhe une e pyeta nga je 
shqiptar me the
waw
dhe i thashe shqip si nuk i the djalit tend ndonje llaf
ai ma ktheu
he mo ti je amerikanizuar
mu ngriten nervat dhe i thashe 
nuk jam amerikanizuar po jam njerezuar o te shkerdh... ne.. mot.. e c'te mban pragu i shtepise o rob i degjeneruar isha terbuar aq shume sa besoj qe dhe qimet e kokes me ishin ngritur e mezi prisja qe ai te me kthehej me te shara se nene e zeze te tere ne uje kisha per ti futur
ai nuk tha gje por vetem he mo se me shaka e kisha
nese ika
kjo ndodhi te dielen dhe ka dy dite qe akoma nuk me ka dale inati

----------


## BlondiE_18

pogradecari listen....edhe une kam nje qen si yll dhe sdo me vinte mire qe ti gjuanin te tjeret por....ai ne fund te fundit eshte femije dhe ai qe ka pas faj ne ate moment ke qene ti. Nuk e di se si te ka duruar ai por ske bere mire qe e ke share aq me teper ne sy te femijeve...hajt pacim...

----------


## Leila

Edhe mua do me vinte inat te me godisnin my pets.

Keta, ma ha mendja, sapo kane ardhur nga Shqiperia me qe babai nuk fliste dhe aq mire. Kane akoma ate mendim se kafshet duhet goditur, sepse ne Shqiperi kishin shume qen rrugesh qe ndiqnin kalimtaret. Kishe frike te ikje shpejt me biciklete atje se te vinin pas gjithe qente e lagjes. 

Po sikur te kishte uleritur apo te qante ai femija? Nuk dihet si do reagojne njerezit. Une kam patur nje iguana, dhe motra ime e mbante mbi sup si gjithnje. Ishte duke biseduar me nje grup njerez, kur njeri filloi te ulerinte me te madhe e te dridheshe. Sapo kishin vene re iguanen ne sup dhe si duket e kishin si fobi. Keshtu duhet bere kujdes se kujt i afrohen kafshet e tua.

----------


## s0ni

Pogradecar ne Shqiperi njehere kam pas dashur te perkedhel nje qen te komshies.  Si kalama po i afroja doren siper kokes qe ta perkedhelja, ZOT i madh sheqyr qe nuk me kafshoi doren se u bera per uje te ftohte.  Me ka dhene nje te lehme qe me t'merroi.  
Vite me vone kur prinderit blene shtepi private ketu ne USA, as nje muaj ne shtepine e re dhe na hyri hajduti brenda, kishte corollditur te gjithe dhomat e shtepise qy sot e kesaj dite nuk dime c'fare ka vjellur sepse leke s'kishim ne shtepi.  Tani ne gjithe hall vendosim te marrim qen.  Ne fillim im ate nuk e donte qenin sepse nuk kishte mbajtur qen ne shtepine e tij, kurse mami ishte ndrryshe sepse ish rritur ne shtepi private dhe mbanin qen kufiri.  Une gjithe frike se do me kafshonte, motra po prap çe duam qenin ne, vellai s'donte ta dinte shume.  Ok perfundimisht shikojme neper gazeta dhe marrim nje qen, qeni ishte e vogel (puppy) sa kishte lindur, me teper kishte frike ajo sesa une nga ajo.  Sa e pashe e doja, te gjithe ne familje e donin por babai prap thoshte qen eshte ajo, nxirreni perjashta...etj etj.  Tani qeni do me teper tim ate, mbas tij rri gjithmone kur dalim mbrapa shtepise.  

Kur nuk ke pasur kontakte me kafshe shtepiake mendon per to si vec kafshe.  Keshtu mendoja dhe une fillimisht, si jetojne ne shtepi me kafshet keta Amerikanet. Kete mendim ka pasur ai Shqiptari kur te pa ty me qente.  Ai beri gabim qe te tha qenke bere si amerikanet por ti bere gabim me te madh qe e ke share ne sy te femijve se tij. Nuk dua te dukem sikur po bej leksione por kete mendova menjehere kur lexova postin tend.
I pashe  fotografite e qeneve te tua,  DJ e mban me hater...gjinaf qeni tjeter  :i hutuar: )

----------


## Pogradecari

ai femija shyqyr qe nuk ishte mbi 12 se ne uje kishte per te perfunduar
e di qe nuk bera mire po e thashe dhe me lart qe jap dhe jeten per ta 
ai i jati mi ngriti nervat sepse e tha "he mo je amerikanizuar" me ate ironine e pershtire dhe fshatareske shqiptare duke ngritur koken lart dhe shtremberuar buzet
dhe nuk e shava vetem ne sy te kalamanjeve po dhe te gruas dhe te nje shoku te tij qe ishte dhe ai me gruan (dihet qe dalin si kope qe te kursejne gazin e makines)

sigurisht nuk bera mire qe e shava po dhe une pjesen me te madhe te jetes ne shqiperi e kam kaluar dhe eshte e veshtire te ndahesh nga e kaluara

----------


## DeuS

PO - gra - deshi lol

Nuk ke faj grupo , se eshte mentalitet i gdhendur ne tru ai.
Te njejtin problem kam edhe une me disa "alla-shqipo" ketu ku jetoj. 
Kam edhe une nje "wolf"  :buzeqeshje:  qe po rritet dita dites. Sa here qe e nxjerr ne park ose e marr me vete kur luaj noi futboll me shoket , turren keto merrhumat gjasme me lujt me te dhe gjeja e pare qe bejne eshte noi shkelm , noi gur apo noi te bertitme.
Robo , ta dish si me iken petlla. Halli me i modh qe kam eshte se ky sa te rritet edhe pak i shkly per sgjallmi !

Nuk e di nese e ke parasysh por eshte rrace ( breed ) Japaneze AKITA.
Behet nja 4 inch me i madh se German Sheperd dhe eshte rrace e krijuar per te gjuajtur arinj. ( Bear hunters ) Tani eshte akoma klysh .

Problemi qendron tek e shkuara e shqiptareve ne lidhje me qente.
Mos harro qe ne Shqiperi nuk njihen RRACAT PURO te qenve. Jane te gjithe BASTARDE.
Nuk e kane idene robt sesa rraca qensh ka ne bote. Nuk e kane idene se cdo te thote te kesh nje qen. Nuk e konceptojne sesa mik i shtrenjte eshte ai per ty.

Para ca ditesh iu hudha ne fyt nje polaku. Vallai or plak nuk po nis me tregu se do dukem si noi pall qe do me u krenu per veten. Isha duke ecur me te dhe ky palla mi gju ne top barkut.
Iu ktheva krejt inat dhe i bertita. Nervat me hypen vetem kur foli dhe me tha gjithe p-ordhe : C'mon man , its just a dog !
Baaaaahhhhhhhh si ka kerrcit mer daji !
I bija edhe i thoja : It's not just a dog u mother.... - Its MY dog , its MY buddy , Its a dog worth £1000 , its a creature who stays with me home , its my friend.
Hyne dynjaja dhe me ndane se sa me shume flisja aq me shume kerrciste dajaku.

Para se te nisesha per ketej , vura re qe filloi edhe ne Shqiperi pak kujdesja per qente. Filluan robt duke blere rraca te mira qensh dhe duke i mbajtur ne shtepi. Si psh Boxer , Rottweiler , American Staff , Terriers etj. Keto qen i kam pare vete para largimit.
Avash avash , mentaliteti do ndryshoje dhe kismet nuk do hasim shume probleme.

Une hallin nuk e kam se do me qellojne qenin. Hallin e kam te jeta robit mer daj. Kur te rritet ky , duhet ta supervisor-sh gjithe kohen se po ta shofesh nje here ne sy drejte ...apapapapa  :ngerdheshje: 

Vaksinat kryesore i ka bere.
Worming , e merr rregullisht cdo 4 jave. ( disifektimin e mikrobeve te brendshme )
Nje here ne muaj kontrrollohet rregullisht te veterineri.
Vetem se po bej gabim qe e laj aq shpesh. I prish lekuren e lara e tepert , por s'kam c'ti bej , bohet pis trapi dhe se duroj ashtu.

Pogra , ti pelqej qente dhe me behet qejfi qe kujdesesh dhe i do.
Ate shnauzerin e kam pare me vemendje dhe eshte cool man .
Ama do kishe bere me mire te kishe marre jo Miniature Shnauzer por Giant Shnauzer...Duken me klas ato te medhenjte lol

Pershendetje mik !

PS: I vetmi problem qe me shqeteson shume , eshte Counsil. Nuk me lejohet mbajta e qenve ne bllokun ku jetoj dhe kam kaq kohe qe hyj e dal fshehurazi. Nuk lef kurre ne shpi , por MASA e tij eshte e papranueshme vallai. 


*Fotoja e meposhtme nuk eshte origjinalja e tij , por eshte identik ne ngjyrat e trupit dhe e solla per te pasur nje ide te "Rocky-it"* 

___________________________

----------


## KaLTerSi

Personalisht asnjehere nuk kam qene e apasionuar mbas kafsheve shtepiake madje ne moshe te vogel, aty rreth 7 vjec, me pat kafshuar nje qen(zagari poshter) aq keq sa sherimi plote i plages me mori afro dy muaj. E kur te krijohet fobia karshi dickaje eshte shume e veshtire te te largohet, keshtu ndodhi dhe me mua, e tani perpiqem tu qendroj sa me larg qenve apo cdo lloj kafsheje tjeter, nuk u qasem sikur te jene nga me te urtet apo dhe sikur te jene ne gjume e te lidhur me 7 zinxhire.
Nga larg te mire e te bukur me duken te gjitha kafshet por ama kur me qasen me afer me vine ne mendje reminishenca jo shume te kendshme. Madje aq te theksuar e kam kete fobi ndaj kafsheve sa dhe ne kopesht zoologjik nje here kam vajtur ne jeten time dhe vizitova vetem seksionin e llojeve te zogjve.
E per tiu permbajtur temes, nuk jam animal lover dhe nuk mendoj qe do jem ndonjehere, sorry per qenin tend Pogradecari po ne te vertete shqiptaret(ne pergjithesi) instinktivisht i abuzojme kafshet.  
ja dhe nje qenush i vogel per ju qe i doni  :qenush:

----------


## Leila

> Personalisht asnjehere nuk kam qene e apasionuar mbas kafsheve shtepiake madje ne moshe te vogel, aty rreth 7 vjec, me pat kafshuar nje qen(zagari poshter) aq keq sa sherimi plote i plages me mori afro dy muaj. E kur te krijohet fobia karshi dickaje eshte shume e veshtire te te largohet, keshtu ndodhi dhe me mua, e tani perpiqem tu qendroj sa me larg qenve apo cdo lloj kafsheje tjeter, nuk u qasem sikur te jene nga me te urtet apo dhe sikur te jene ne gjume e te lidhur me 7 zinxhire.
> Nga larg te mire e te bukur me duken te gjitha kafshet por ama kur me qasen me afer me vine ne mendje reminishenca jo shume te kendshme. Madje aq te theksuar e kam kete fobi ndaj kafsheve sa dhe ne kopesht zoologjik nje here kam vajtur ne jeten time dhe vizitova vetem seksionin e llojeve te zogjve.
> E per tiu permbajtur temes, nuk jam animal lover dhe nuk mendoj qe do jem ndonjehere, sorry per qenin tend Pogradecari po ne te vertete shqiptaret(ne pergjithesi) instinktivisht i abuzojme kafshet.  
> ja dhe nje qenush i vogel per ju qe i doni


Kaltersi... ne NY te gjithe e kane nje qen qe te afrohet kur je duke pritur tek semaforet.   :pa dhembe: 
... apo ne Central Park.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Prandaj dhe une nuk para vete ne Central Park e dashur.
Leila 50 metra larg e shoh dhe ndrroj drejtim, ane, rruge aman anything vetem te mos me qasen sadoqe ne subkoshience e di qe nuk do me kafshonin por cte besh. Nje mikesha ime ka nje qen te vockel fare dhe sa here qe i vete ne shtepi do e coje ate tek dhoma tjeter se ndryshe nuk i futem une, e kam fiksim shume te forte fatkeqesisht  :i ngrysur:

----------


## shigjeta

Shkencëtarët thonë se një varr në ishullin mesdhetar të Qipros ka provuar se mes maceve dhe njeriut ekziston një lidhje e hershme, gati 9 500 vjeçare.
Duke shkruar në revistën Shkenca, studiuesit francezë thanë se skeleti i një maceje të egër ishte gjetur i varrosur pranë eshtrave të një njeriu të epokës së neolitit.

Kjo sipas tyre sygjeronte se macja ishte një kafshë shtëpiake, ndoshta e vrarë pas vdekjes të të zotit të saj.

Shkencëtarët besojnë se macet e egra u afruan me njerëzit pasi ato luftonin minjtë që hanin drithërat.

Deri tani besohej se egjiptianët e lashtë ishin të parët që zbutën si kafshë shtëpiake macet, kjo rreth 4 mijë vjet më parë.

_BBC_

----------


## inter_forever

Ke  te  drejte  Pogradecari ! Nje  mentalitet  fshataresk  eshte  ngulitur  tek  shqipot  lodhur  me  kafshet. Shpresoj  qe me  kalimin  e kohes  te   ndryshoje  pak   ky  mentalitet. Edhe  Deusin  e  kuptoj dhe  i  jape  te drejte per  reagimin  e  tij.
Une  ne  Shqiperi  kam nje  qen  rraca  Labrador . E  kam  rrit  brenda  ne  shtepi  ne  izolim  te  plote  dhe  mu  be  shume  i  eger  dreqi. Si  duket  ngaqe  nuk  kish  kontakt  me  njerezit . Mbaj  mend  qe  kur  ishte  2  muajsh  ,  me  kafshoi  nje  mik qe  me  kish  ardh  ne  shtepi .Nuk  kish  faj ,  pasi  miku   qe  kish  ardh  e  kapi  prej  veshi  ...dhe  ai  ia  nguli  dhembet  .Shyqyr  qe  kish  dhembe  te  vegjel...
 Nje  rast  tjeter   Riki  ishte  2  vjec  e  me  thone  ca  shoke  hajde  ta  mesojme 
te  rrije  ne  kolibe. Per  2-3  dite  i  beme  nje  super kolibe  te  madhe  dhe  te  bukur .Erdhi  dhe  dita  e  proves .Pasi i  dhashe  darken  e  lidha  me  dopio  zinxhir   tek  kolibja . Kur  ika  filloi  me  te  qare  i  shkreti  se  nuk  ish  mesuar  pa  mua. Po  nejse...thashe  keshtu  do  mesohet ..
Te  nesermen  jam  ngrit  ne  6  mengjesit  e  me  vrap  kam  shkuar  tek  ata  shoket .  Ca  te  shifja  ! E  kishte  bere  koliben  cope-cope....Aq  i  inatosur ishte  ,  ngaqe  e  kisha  lene  vetem...
Nje  keshille  do  i  jepja  te  gjitheve. Mos  e  tradhetoni  asnjehere  mikun  tuaj  ,  se  ai  jep  jeten  per  ju...

Ketu  ne  Itali  kam  marre  nje  rrace  malteze ,  Miki  e  quajne ..Deri  sa  mbushi  1  vjec  i  kam  bere  te  gjithe  vaksinat.Ka  edhe  pasaporten  dhe  librezen  e tij .Doja  ta  mesoja  te  flinte  ne  ''koliben''  e  tij  ..eh...aq  shume  e  dua  saqe  me  mua  fle   ...Historite  e  tij  duhen  faqe  te  tera  ti  tregosh...nje  here  tjeter...
Ne  foto    Miki  ,  rraca  malteze..

----------


## inter_forever

Ja  dhe  nje  foto  tjeter  e  Mikit...

----------


## Pogradecari

Ujko race te mire ke zgjedhur 
dhe ishalla e zgjidh sa me shpejt problemin e te mbajturit se vallahi eshte problem
nuk e imagjinoj te humbasesh ate 
Kaltersi sikur lakuriq te me vije per vizite apo te me sillje ne mengjes Dunkin Donuts coffe apo edhe sikur petanik me fasule te me sjellesh une qente nuk do i shpija nga dhoma tjeter LOL
Inter ai qeni ka kafshur por ishte vetem dy muaj dhe nuk e dinte se cbente jo se donte 
mosha e qenve eshte qeni nje vit njeriu 7 qeni 2 njeriu 14 
so i duhen 2-3 vjet qe te arije moshen e pjekurise
nice poppy Miki
Eliona nuk e mbaj JD me me ater por me sa duket tek ai e shpreh me shume por njesoj i dua
megjithese Body is such a ass-hole ka big ego si i zoti dhe nuk ka qef ti thone cte beje por eshte shume i dashur

ja nje histori e vertete nuk e di sa e vertete se ne televizor e kam pare
*
ne Angli nje burre i vjeter ne moshe kishte nje qen
si perfundim ai burri vdiq dhe kur po e varrosnin qeni ndiqte arkivolin me koke ulur
dhe per 6-7 vjet ai qeni nuk levizi nga vendi ku ishte varosur i zoti me shume se 50 meter
ne diell bore e shi ai rrinte atje 
komshinjte i shpinin per te ngrene dhe dikush e kishte mare ne video 
e pabesueshme i shpinin qen te tjere te luante apo te bente sex dhe ai nuk leviste qe nuk leviste nuk i bente asgje pershtypje dhe atje vdiq mbi varrin e te zotit
*

----------


## Reina

Kafshet shtepiake i dua shume por nuk kam me deshire ti mbaj apo 'get attached' sepse me kane ngordhur dy kur isha ne Shqiperi dhe koken ne jastek e kam mbajtur derisa filluan te me bertisnin prinderit pse beja keshtu per nje qenush te vogel, qe atehere u largova shume prej tyre dhe sadoqe i dua s'me pelqen me ti mbaj.

----------


## KaLTerSi

> Kaltersi sikur lakuriq te me vije per vizite apo te me sillje ne mengjes Dunkin Donuts coffe apo edhe sikur petanik me fasule te me sjellesh une qente nuk do i shpija nga dhoma tjeter LOL
> [/b]


LOL,
nuk i shpie qente ne dhomen tjeter thot ky...e mo mire qente le te rrine aty atehere shkojne te tjeret ne dhomen tjeter...kesaj radhe jo me dunkin donuts por me starbucks coffe ne dore  :pa dhembe:

----------


## bebushe

Pogradecaro kur thua mund te jap dhe jeten per ta nuk e di po me duket ca e egzagjeruar   :pa dhembe:   :buzeqeshje:  

Mua me vjen gjynah per qente e rrugeve po dhe ne shqiperi sidomos se te vijne e te fusin i te kafshume e se cajne koken fare se sa te dhemb ty jan te paedukuar  :perqeshje:

----------


## Pogradecari

> LOL,
> nuk i shpie qente ne dhomen tjeter thot ky...e mo mire qente le te rrine aty atehere shkojne te tjeret ne dhomen tjeter...kesaj radhe jo me dunkin donuts por me starbucks coffe ne dore


  :kryqezohen:  
ajo dhoma tjeter eshte me zarar nuk ka drita fare vetem qirinj dhe as drita e diellit nuk hyn se jane perdet shume te erreta e te trasha
e nuk lehohet kafeja atje only wine wine wine
LOL

*bebushe*
qente ne shqiperi kafshojne nga halli per te mbrojtur veten sepse cdokush mundohet ti futi ndonje shqelme 
ja dhe JD im tani qekur ndodhi ajo me ate gogocin (femijen shqiptar) nuk ju afrohet me njerezve

----------


## KaLTerSi

> ajo dhoma tjeter eshte me zarar nuk ka drita fare vetem qirinj dhe as drita e diellit nuk hyn se jane perdet shume te erreta e te trasha
> e nuk lehohet kafeja atje only wine wine wine
> LOL


te thashe o byrazer, vetem kafshet qente kryesisht, me duken me zarar mua, pa erresira, qirinjte, vera e te tjerat nuk me paraqesin asnje lloj eksesi...thjeshte pune deshire   :sarkastik:  
po kot per kyltyre si i thone, c'vere behet fjale? jo se, me sa kam degjuar e pare ne televizor ne atmosfera te tilla vetem e kuqja zgjidhet apo jo? 
mgjth pa devijuar nga tema, une kafshet dhe kafshet mua nuk para-simpatizohemi shume...por kjo nuk eshte shume shqetesuese pasi ne realitet ka njerez qe nuk para simpatizohen shume me njerez te tjere dhe mos pelqimi kafsheve nuk me ben te ndjehem dhe aq e pezmatuar 
 :Lulja3:

----------


## Lefter

Une i kam 4 qene dhe jane shum te mire ,dhe sbesoj se dicka tjeter eshte me besnike se qeni,po kam problem me familjen se  frikesohen keta te shtepis vetem une dhe babi kujdesemi per ta jane teper te mire,po jane kogja te medhenje menzi se i ushqej.

----------


## Pogradecari

> te thashe o byrazer, vetem kafshet qente kryesisht, me duken me zarar mua, pa erresira, qirinjte, vera e te tjerat nuk me paraqesin asnje lloj eksesi...thjeshte pune deshire   
> po kot per kyltyre si i thone, c'vere behet fjale? jo se, me sa kam degjuar e pare ne televizor ne atmosfera te tilla vetem e kuqja zgjidhet apo jo? 
> mgjth pa devijuar nga tema, une kafshet dhe kafshet mua nuk para-simpatizohemi shume...por kjo nuk eshte shume shqetesuese pasi ne realitet ka njerez qe nuk para simpatizohen shume me njerez te tjere dhe mos pelqimi kafsheve nuk me ben te ndjehem dhe aq e pezmatuar


nen driten e qiririt cdo gje duket e kuqe   :kryqezohen:  
sa per kyltyre keshtu nuk ka rendesi ngjyra rendesi ka ku eshte prodhuar 
psh France or Itali por me shume rendesi ka cfare shkruan etiketa 
nqf se shkruan prodhimi i malesise ose i myzeqese nuk eshte gje sepse perfaqeson nje krahine te tere dmth eshte prodhuar ne fabrike
po nqf se shkruan Pogradec ose ndonje emer fshati te vogel ajo eshte vere e mire
vera eshte si puna e floririt sa me e vjeter te jete aq me e mire eshte 

sa per kafshet sikur 2-3 min te shpenzoje me JD tim dhe te ndjeje nga afer si ta shpreh dashurine vetem duke te shikuar me ato syckat e mbrekullueshem qe ka ai  besoj se do ndryshoje mendje per kafshet

----------

